# Max Retrieves at the Lake



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's loving it!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He is one very happy golden boy!


----------



## dustin_swearengin (Jun 23, 2014)

My dog and I always do exercise in every morning to maintain her good health. I want to train my dog a proper swimming and I wish she would swim like your dog too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Max is one happy boy doing what he loves the most 

You have such a great place to take him swimming.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I love Max!!!! He is such a great dog. Thanks for sharing this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tell Max that Tucker has lake envy.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Sheldon watched the video with envy !!!!!
I love your boy Max !


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I loved watching that!! I always think it's such a waste that we live on 3 lakes and have a Golden that hates water lol


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Max looks like he's having a great time!


----------

